# Wanted Horse Trailer



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I have been looking for a horse trailer for a while now. I have looked on all the standard sites, now it istime to try some new options. I need to expand, If I tell you what I am looking for in a horse trailer will you all keep an eye out, and send me any ads you see in your local area.
Thanks. 

Looking for a trailer in the midwest, within 6 hours driving of St Louis.

4 horse slant with a ramp

or

2 plus 1

year 2000 or better
better brand.. sundowner, keifer built, featherlite, four star, etc
*Ramp is a must*
good to excellent shape 
all aluminum
floor not longer than 24'
4 foot dressing room with a walk through
under $20,000

I do have a 1999, 3 horse, featherlite for sale or trade.


incidentals: nice but not necessary

insulated
ac or wiring for ac
Any kind of living quarters

Thanks


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

It's hard to find a trailer around here it seems. I looked for mine for months. Have you checked out Cowtown USA in Cuba, MO? It's where I finally found my 4-star 2 horse. They have all kinds of used trailers, many quite nice.


----------



## color01 (Aug 12, 2013)

we bought 2 months ago this 2007 - 28ft 2+1 Kiefer for 17K.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Viranh said:


> It's hard to find a trailer around here it seems. I looked for mine for months. Have you checked out Cowtown USA in Cuba, MO? It's where I finally found my 4-star 2 horse. They have all kinds of used trailers, many quite nice.



Yes, I check cowtown regularly, it seems the 4 horse slants with a ramp are hard to come by. I was hoping maybe there might be some more on the market this time of the year.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

color01 said:


> we bought 2 months ago this 2007 - 28ft 2+1 Kiefer for 17K.


Ok, thanks for making me jealous!! You bought my trailer!
If you see another one let me know, my sister lives in Manassas so I could visit her at the same time I pick up the trailer, HA HA.


I know they are out there. last winter I almost drove to VA for a sundowner, 2 plus 1, but it was an aluminum frame and I want all aluminum. It was super nice for $15000.
I am looking to buy my last trailer.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Yes, I check cowtown regularly, it seems the 4 horse slants with a ramp are hard to come by. I was hoping maybe there might be some more on the market this time of the year.


 I went shopping with a friend in my area about this time last year. We went everywhere we could within a few hours from here and several places that make them on site that are close by.
We had a really hard time finding what my friend needed and were suprised to hear over and over again that this time to right on through winter is actually a hard time time to find a good trailer because people buy trailers more in the off seasn.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Lockwood said:


> I went shopping with a friend in my area about this time last year. We went everywhere we could within a few hours from here and several places that make them on site that are close by.
> We had a really hard time finding what my friend needed and were suprised to hear over and over again that this time to right on through winter is actually a hard time time to find a good trailer because people buy trailers more in the off seasn.



Just my luck, my whole theory is blown.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I had a surprisingly hard time finding my trailer, too. I ended up buying a new trailer that met my requirements, even though I had hoped to buy a slightly fancier trailer used.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Facebook is awesome for this stuff. There are a lot of 'Horse trailers for sale in (enter state here)' groups. I suggest joining some trailer groups and you could probably find what you're looking for in a heartbeat.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Thanks QH girl!

I am headed there now!


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

There are also some Facebook groups for buying and selling horses, trailers, and tack in MO. I've mostly seen really old trailers on there, but you never know. I don't know why they're so hard to come by. I was really suprised when I couldn't find a safe two horse at all. The 4-star was actually out of my original budget, but I was so tired of looking. I'm wishing you lots of luck.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Just my luck, my whole theory is blown.


Uh sorry.


----------



## color01 (Aug 12, 2013)

Taffy Clayton said:


> .
> 
> 
> I know they are out there. last winter I almost drove to VA for a sundowner, 2 plus 1, but it was an aluminum frame and I want all aluminum. It was super nice for $15000.
> I am looking to buy my last trailer.


I bought mine at Blue Ridge Trailers in Ruckersville, VA ...Great prices and great people to do Business with..Blue Ridge Trailers: The best horse trailers in Virginia


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

color01 said:


> I bought mine at Blue Ridge Trailers in Ruckersville, VA ...Great prices and great people to do Business with..Blue Ridge Trailers: The best horse trailers in Virginia




Thanks, I will keep checking back. Nothing in their inventory now that fits the bill. Unfortunately, my budget drops the farther I get away from St. Louis, because of how much it cost to go get it.
So it needs to be one hell of a deal to travel to VA.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I'll put DH, the vehicle bloodhound on it!! He just found a truck for our friend from Texas! 

You want to pull the carriage in, right? We modified our Featherlite by cutting the tack room wall and swinging it to the long wall so the carriage pulls all the way into the nose, and I can put a pair in. It is a draft horse size, so the slots are wider, and I have hauled a Clyde, a TB, and 2 Arabs in the 3 slots. Mine is a 23(?) ft bumper pull.

Nancy


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Green tree I have a 3 horse gooseneck Featherlite, and I asked about cutting the wall out and the dealer said no, that it was a structural wall. I wonder if each model is different.
I am not kidding, that if I had found one close to you I was going to ask if I could Pay you to go look at it for me. Presumptuous I know!:wink:

That would be great if you could keep an eye out. I really want a ramp, for my old muscles.


----------



## bobby jones (Jun 7, 2013)

I have a 3 horse slant weekender all aluminum new tires new canopy shower bed stove frig 60 40 rear door with sliding windows escape door removable tack wall gooseneck I live in western pa 724 944-8988
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

bobby jones said:


> I have a 3 horse slant weekender all aluminum new tires new canopy shower bed stove frig 60 40 rear door with sliding windows escape door removable tack wall gooseneck I live in western pa 724 944-8988
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was just looking for trailers on Horse clicks.
Sorry Bobby, but if your trailer was a 4 horse with a ramp I would take it.
Thanks anyway, Good luck!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Taffy, something like this ??? ♦♦♦SUNDOWNER 4 HORSE SLANT WITH LIVING QUARTERS♦♦&


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Thanks littrella, but that one is too big, I would need a bigger truck for that one.
Please keep posting if you see anything.
4 horse slant, with a 4' dressing area, all aluminum, gooseneck, with a ramp.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I didn't look through all they had, but this is a good dealer in my area. All Vehicles - Meyer Automotive


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

What does anyone know about Merhow trailers?

I am looking at slantload Merhow and am curious about the trailers, I have never seen one in person.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Taffy Clayton said:


> What does anyone know about Merhow trailers?
> 
> I am looking at slant-load Merhow and am curious about the trailers, I have never seen one in person.


This is a "old" brand of trailer manufacturer.
I have seen some of these brand trailers more than 30 years of age and still going down the road in what appeared to be decent shape _{straight load 2 horse BP}
_These were steel trailers, wood floors....
Heavy trailers and made to last, today depending upon materials used "????" all are questions to be asked and answered.

I would think like any other trailer manufacturer their website should have particulars about the construction specifications they follow, their basics and options available...costs do vary depending upon where you buy from.

Good luck and happy shopping.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Back years ago I always heard they were considered the Cadillac of horse trailers. My very first trailer was an old one that I redid. Good pulling trailer.

10 years ago or so we were shopping around for a trailer with LQ's so we went to Congress in order to shop all or most of the brands out there. Merhow had some very nice ones at a decent price but (at least at that time) they were making aluminums with steel frames.


----------

